# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Con que mago pasarias una noche entera hablando de magia y porque

## renard

Solo vale decir uno y que este vivo y no vale decir Maga Ines jaja. Yo, si me lo hubiesen preguntado hace un año seguramente habria dicho Dominique Duvivier o Bebel, pero ya no, ya que hace poco conocí a un mago que me fascinó no dire quien es todavia os dejo a vosotros decir el vuestro y cuando el hilo este avanzado desvelaré el mio. Venga, que todo el mundo participe chic@s.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues que quieres que te diga, yo me quedo con Tamariz. Asi siempre podría decir, yo estube con él.

----------


## Coloclom

Con Ritxi

Había pensado en decir con Luisbcn, y cuando él se durmiera seguiría con su mujer.

Nos limitas mucho Renard!!! Si no vale decir Maga Inés, y tampoco magos ya fallecidos,...

A mi me gusta mucho la magia, pero no sé si tanto para pasarme una noche entera hablando de magia con una única persona.

Creo que más que a un supermago, elegiría uno con quien pasara una buena noche al margen de sus conocimientos.



Pd: que nadie me sugiera magos negros  :117:

----------


## MagNity

Mágicamente con Jeff McBride, para progresar en mi show de manipulación que nunca acabaré..xDDD
Aunque si la noche es fresquita y la conversación es buena, casi con cualquier mago, siempre hay algo que aprender, mucho que compartir y algo que enseñar (aunque sea que no se nada..xDD)

----------


## Mago Juanma

Sin lugar a dudas, con René Lavand. El por qué ni si quiera lo tengo del todo claro, supongo que por lo que transmite... aunque tambien podria ser con otros como DaOrtiz, Lennart Green, Miguel Angel Gea (aunque con él ya he hablado en algunas ocasiones)

----------


## Fredja

Pues con el Maestro Lavand...porqué? Pues por su experiencia, por lo que transmite... También me gustaría compartir café y charla con Seth Engstrom, creo que es un gran comunicador y tiene mucho carisma...

----------


## GermánK

René, a la hora de escucharlo, te debe volver loco. Una cosa es actuando, si es así en la vida de "a pie" no lo aguantaría, aunque claro, es mi punto de referencia EL mago argentino, el que todos los que amamos la magia admiramos en nuestro país.

A mi me encanta Tamariz, me gusta Williamson (aunque mi inglés no es malo, no creo poder seguirle el paso) y me encanta Marko, tengo sus Puercos y los leí de arriba abajo y me descostillé con textos de casi 25 años. Creo que elijo a Marko.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo igual hablaria con Caveney, para poder entender por fin la historia de la magia.

----------


## DaarkBro

Yo, con los gemelos Buck. Tal vez todos me caigan encima xd, pero si tuviera la oportunidad hablaría que digo una noche, 1 semana, 1 mes, 1 año con ellos.
Me gusta mucho su forma de "trabajar" la magia, así que sin duda alguna seria con estos gemelos.  :Smile1: 

Saludos!

----------


## renard

> Yo, con los gemelos Buck. Tal vez todos me caigan encima xd, pero si tuviera la oportunidad hablaría que digo una noche, 1 semana, 1 mes, 1 año con ellos.
> Me gusta mucho su forma de "trabajar" la magia, así que sin duda alguna seria con estos gemelos. 
> 
> Saludos!





Menudo tartazo te daria Daarkbro jajaja,un abrazo.

----------


## Calsetiin

Con Rene Lavand, debe de ser una fantasía escuchar anécdotas e historias de este Tipo, sin contar que hace milagros con una mano. Fue el detonante por quien empece a hacer magia y espero que siga siendo mi referente.

----------


## Fredja

Yo con el que no puedo ni podria ni jarta de vino es con Daniel Madison. Sí, será bueno pero es que da una grima con esa pinta astrosa que trae... Y que conste que tampoco me van los magos de tipo hiperglamuroso divinisimo de la muerte...

----------


## magopicas

Yo sin duda, hablaría con Dani Daortiz.

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

Y por qué con la Maga Inés ¿no? 

Parece encantadora  :Smile1:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Cambio de idea. Ya lo tengo clarísimo. Sin duda con David Berglas... pocos más habrá por ahí con tantas cosas interesantes que contar.

----------


## julioso

yo la pasaria con Gea, es el pack perfecto. numismagia y algo de historia sobre la magia en españa jiji

----------


## Mossy

Pues seguramente con Dani Daortiz, me gustaría bastante

----------


## Javi Drama

Pues nos saltamos la restricción de Renard con...Romany  :001 005: 

Ya un poco más en serio no me importaría con Leveridge.

----------


## Lenn_Maglu

Lennart Green, porque me encanta su magia, el control que tiene sobre el caos, el impacto que tiene su magia, sus técnicas y mezclas, ademas le preguntaría algunas cosas sobre como se sintió cuando lo descalificaron en la FISM, porque decidió que su magia fuera como es (caos) y  muchas cosas mas. Si me dieras otra opción me quedaría con DaOrtiz

----------


## ari

pues la verdad que estaria con muchos pero bueno David stone

----------


## pepitomagic

uyyy con dani daortiz o david stone

----------


## Lopi

David Blaine me parecería el mejor por su calidez humana y talento

----------


## eidanyoson

Mc king. 

 Es por poner uno distinto. Pero estoy seguro que aparte de la magia paso una noche en el hospital, de las risas.

----------


## Fredja

> David Blaine me parecería el mejor por su calidez humana y talento


Totalmente de acuerdo, me encanta como cartomago y no sé como persona he visto algunas entrevistas y me dan muchisimas ganas de conocerlo. Su programa Street Magic casi que fue de los que me devolvieron las ganas de empezar con la cartomagia...

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> David Blaine me parecería el mejor por su calidez humana y talento





> Totalmente de acuerdo, me encanta como cartomago y no sé como persona he visto algunas entrevistas y me dan muchisimas ganas de conocerlo. Su programa Street Magic casi que fue de los que me devolvieron las ganas de empezar con la cartomagia...


Sin duda alguna David Blaine es actualmente el mejor mago del mundo debido a su capacidad interpretativa, su calidad-originalidad mágica y, sobre todo, por sus aportaciones al mundo de la Magia que son innumerables... Pero no sé porqué, y aunque esto os pueda sorprender, yo preferiría pasar de nuevo una noche entera hablando de magia con Juan Tamariz.

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## osito de haribo

¡¡Con Juan Tamariz!! Quien mejor que él para mostrar a un novato como yo(1año en la magia) los secretos sobre presentación, missdirection, magia cómica, cartomagia... y escuchar las muchas anécdotas que debe llevar cargadas a la espalda!!
Otras buenas opciones a mi parecer serían Dani Daortiz, para hablar(bueno, él hablar y yo escuchar xD) de psicología. O sino con Luis Piedrahita, me encanta como mago y como cómico.

----------


## DaarkBro

> Menudo tartazo te daria Daarkbro jajaja,un abrazo.


Jajajajajajajaj... xd

Antes de ver el video por un momento pensé que saldrías tu ahí con ellos  :117: 

Jajaja.. saludos!

----------


## Apex

yo con un tal renard. solo que cambiaria la baraja por una botella de ron...

----------


## renard

> yo con un tal renard. solo que cambiaria la baraja por una botella de ron...


Jajaja gracias Apex,la verdad que si,me encanta el ron jaja,yo la pasaria con Rubiales pero le quitaria las monedas jaja,pues si mi elegido es Juan Luis Rubiales las risas y la buena magia estan garantizadas.Un abrazo Juan Luis seguro que mi deseo se hace realidad sin ningun lugar a duda.Y si nos acompaña Gaetan ya seria la hostia.

----------


## Javi Drama

> yo con un tal renard. solo que cambiaria la baraja por una botella de ron...


El decoro me impide parafrasear al Señor Lobo...xD

Pero hombre si con Renard estás día si y día también...di por lo menos Gea o DaOrtiz.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Jajaja gracias Apex,la verdad que si,me encanta el ron jaja,yo la pasaria con Rubiales pero le quitaria las monedas jaja,pues si mi elegido es Juan Luis Rubiales las risas y la buena magia estan garantizadas.Un abrazo Juan Luis seguro que mi deseo se hace realidad sin ningun lugar a duda.Y si nos acompaña Gaetan ya seria la hostia.


Bernard Billis se va a cabrear cuando lea esto...

----------


## renard

> Bernard Billis se va a cabrear cuando lea esto...


Y bebel no te digo na jajaja

----------


## Ignacio H

Yo elegiría a DaOrtiz o a Gea... pero para variar diré finalmente que Woody Aragón y Juan Luis Rubiales. ¡Tiene que ser genial estar con ellos!

----------


## Apex

pues yo prefiero Lary. ya que tenemos que pasar la noche que por lo menos sea joven, divertido y entienda del tema.

vengo fijo lo pillais xd

----------


## Ravenous

Pues yo la pasaría con Gea. DaOrtiz o Lavand, por... Bueno, por ver cómo arde esto.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk

----------


## rubiales

Yo la pasaría con cualquiera que sienta la magia, la quiera y la respete. Así que si tenemos oportunidad algún día y os apetece, ahí estaré!

----------


## Prendes

Yo elegiria una mago de salon o escena, pero no tengo nada claro cuál...

----------


## Ritxi

> Yo la pasaría con cualquiera que sienta la magia, la quiera y la respete. Así que si tenemos oportunidad algún día y os apetece, ahí estaré!


JuanLu a ver si aguanto otra vez hasta las castañas  :001 005:

----------


## MagNity

Ritxi, este año nos traemos a JuanLu al SIS y no le vamos a dejar dormir ni un minuto!!!!! a por él!!! xDDD

----------


## renard

> Yo la pasaría con cualquiera que sienta la magia, la quiera y la respete. Así que si tenemos oportunidad algún día y os apetece, ahí estaré!


Veis?por esto yo lo pasaria con Rubiales que grande eres,pero tu respuesta no nos vale Juan Luis elige uno anda.

----------


## rubiales

Es difícil elegir uno sólo, con el que pasaría una noche entera, es más, paso meses de noches enteras al año; Juan Tamariz.

----------


## Prendes

¿Nadie la pasaria con Gabi?

----------


## Ignacio H

Ya decía yo que se me había olvidado decir uno! Con Gabi, por supuestísimo!!!

----------


## MagNity

Cosas de la vida, ayer estuve con Gabi y un par de magos más... buena velada,  actuación del mago Eugenio! un poco de filosofía mágica! cena y unas copas... que por desgracia se estruncaron a las tantas por un robo a uno de los magos.
Yo personalmente, no diría a ciertos magos españoles porque aunque crea que son inmensos, ya tengo la suerte de haber compartido un rato mágico con ellos y se que son tan buena gente que podré volver a robarles tiempo. Gabi, Joaquin Matas, Ricardo Vizcarra, Woody, Gea, Rubiales y un largo etc. de grandísimos magos.

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

Yo tengo claro que seria: Luis Piedrahita y Juan Tamariz!!! Sin duda alguna son unos magos magnificos.

Rubiales, Tú, eres un afortunado jajaja

Un saludo.

----------


## MagoSamu

Juan tamariz, sin lugar a dudas. Fue unos de los grandes motivos por los que inicie hace años en la magia. Él no sólo hace magia, regala alegría a quien lo ve.

----------


## Calen_Morelli

Con Norberto Jansenson  :Smile1:

----------


## Rubenn

Sin duda JUAN TAMARIZ

----------


## magokreuss

Con Daortiz o Tamariz

aunque sería una velada aburrida....para ellos

----------


## aprush

Cogería con mis brazos a todos los magos del mundo, dejando encima de todos a **** y Tamariz, los tomaría a ambos juntos, enseñando a *** a la audiencia de www.magiapotagia.com como elección final y, ante la total incredulidad del público, dejaría a *** y Tamariz donde estaban, tomando a un lado a un solo mago como elección final (y definitiva), y no sería otro que el gran Tamariz en lo que sería el más bello, demoledor, justo y triunfal doble lift humano.

----------


## elmoronta

Perdoname aprush he visto el nombre que he visto, ***? Nos estas tomando el pelo o va en serio? Perdona que te lo diga asi pero si no has visto estamos casi todos en contra de ese revelador de juegos, que no sabe nada de magia.
El mago que yo elegiría sería René por sus presentaciones, y por ser autodidacta (creo que se dice asi)
Saludos

----------


## Tiza-86

Mmmm... con varios... pero René Lavand... ainsss... es poesía chicos!  :Smile1:

----------


## germanraffo

René sin dudas. Y también Luis Piedrahita, no solo por la magia, sino también por el humor y el cine.

----------


## luis_bcn

pues yo la pasaría con JUAN MANUEL MARCOS  !!! conociendole lo poco que lo conozco seria una noche genial!!

----------


## aprush

> Perdoname aprush he visto el nombre que he visto, ***? Nos estas tomando el pelo o va en serio? Perdona que te lo diga asi pero si no has visto estamos casi todos en contra de ese revelador de juegos, que no sabe nada de magia.
> El mago que yo elegiría sería René por sus presentaciones, y por ser autodidacta (creo que se dice asi)
> Saludos


Por supuesto que estoy totalmente en contra de ese revelador de juegos, de ahí mi mensaje con el doble lift (tal vez de un humor demasiado "inteligente") despreciando claramente a ese personaje y quedándome con el gran e inigualable Juan Tamariz.

----------


## luis dias derfe

En mi caso seria con Raul Camaguey.Le he visto actuando en la plaza del Sol(Madrid), ademas de muy bueno te descojonas con el.Se ha recorrido medio mundo(incluyendo cruceros) y me consta que podria contar muchas historias y anecdotas.

----------

